# Looking for Kemono style head makers!



## magicstorm101 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ive been trying to find a maker who does or has style similar to the Kemono suit style. (I Im only looking for heads and really dont want to go over $550 for heads.) 
kemono is basically a sort of anime fursuit style with wide eyes, small muzzle, 'kawaii' looking basically. (The reference pictures are work by priamwolf, someone whom im looking at)

If there is anyone who can help me it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HallowQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

I specialize in style recreation, it was a plan of mine to make some kemono style pre-made partials anyway.. what character are you looking for?


----------



## magicstorm101 (Jan 21, 2017)

HallowQueen said:


> I specialize in style recreation, it was a plan of mine to make some kemono style pre-made partials anyway.. what character are you looking for?


A female cat. Particularly a head of my sona. I have her partial laid out in a ref sheet here.
Is there any place I can look at your stuff? ^3^


----------



## HallowQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

aww, she is absolutely adorable!
here is my website, most of what's on there is my high detail monsters
www.freakcollective.com: freakshowcollective
but i always do a style check drawing to confirm what is wanted before i build:
here are some examples of style check drawings:


Spoiler: MLP rarity suit style and fit check













Spoiler: aldinatch style and fit check











my suits always match the style check <3


----------



## magicstorm101 (Jan 21, 2017)

HallowQueen said:


> aww, she is absolutely adorable!
> here is my website, most of what's on there is my high detail monsters
> www.freakcollective.com: freakshowcollective
> but i always do a style check drawing to confirm what is wanted before i build:
> ...


Ahh i see. ^3^ i wont be doing the commission until February, but i will keep you in mind for sure! What would be your price for just a head?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

I help redesign my monopoly game board when my grandson throws it across the room


----------



## HallowQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

magicstorm101 said:
			
		

> Ahh i see. ^3^ i wont be doing the commission until February, but i will keep you in mind for sure! What would be your price for just a head?



kemono style is so simple and sweet, i think about 550$ for a head seems right.
and you can watch me on FA, i'll be uploading a crop of suit pictures soon, it will probably include a kemono if i can find the time before valentines day, my plan is to do a black cat pre-made to sell
Userpage of hallowqueen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



			
				Alex K said:
			
		

> I help redesign my monopoly game board when my grandson throws it across the room


so adorable! <3


----------



## magicstorm101 (Jan 22, 2017)

HallowQueen said:


> kemono style is so simple and sweet, i think about 550$ for a head seems right.
> and you can watch me on FA, i'll be uploading a crop of suit pictures soon, it will probably include a kemono if i can find the time before valentines day, my plan is to do a black cat pre-made to sell
> Userpage of hallowqueen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...


I am watching you now ^3^....well that came out weird but you know what i mean haha. I cant wait to see your kemono stuff!


----------

